# The For or Against Thread



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Had a few drinks and was playing around yesterday and posted this as a new thread but I don't know how to delete it.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ And just why do you want this thread deleted? Posters can continue on this thread after the "Who will win the US election" runs out of space/pages ... :emmersed:


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I'm for it. Who's against it?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm against deleting the thread. 

I'm for coffee. I like coffee in the morning. mmmmmm, coffee.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Political Correctness-AGAINST IT.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm against whatever Nelly and new dog are for.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't drink and post I am for that.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

olivaw said:


> I'm against deleting the thread.
> 
> I'm for coffee. I like coffee in the morning. mmmmmm, coffee.



I second this I need coffee in the morning.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Down with this sort of thing! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gT9xuXQjxMM


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I am for drunken late-night postings and early morning deletions (over a hot cup of coffee ofc).


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

I am against shithawks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg_belm6apc


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for your support mrppincer, you will have to try it one night.

I am against waiting. I am for action and comedy but can't really handle boring dramas, even if they are well made movies. Heyjude that was funny, I am for that.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Nelley said:


> I am against shithawks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg_belm6apc


At first I thought you were talking against the Seattle Seahawks, who I am for. I see you weren't so I would probably be against those sort of hawks as well.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Nelley said:


> I am against shithawks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg_belm6apc


Classic episode


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

new dog said:


> Thanks for your support mrppincer, you will have to try it one night.


I've done my fair share of morning after deletions; if I've made a late-night post with perfect spelling/syntax, too many four-dollar words, & possibly some emotional content, it's probably a fair guess that I'm half in the bag :drunk:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Available at Sam's Club.........to help with the posting, or as my grandpa used to say...."for his constitution and digestion" :wink-new:

View attachment 11697


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks sags and with interest rates so low it makes it more affordable, I am for that.


----------

